# Spinning - alpaca



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

My first roving purchase before I even got my wheel was roving 70% alpaca 30% merino wool, rose grey. Truthfully you cannot see rose in it so to me it is just medium grey. It is very, very light and airy and pulls apart so easily. Ugh. I just cannot spin it from the end but can spin from the fold so that's what I am doing. I am as determined to spin this as I was my Brillo roving. My question is how should I ply it? I can fill the bobbins and ply with the same yarn made but would it still be flimsy or should I ply with another yarn? Should I ply it with a commercial yarn? Also, can I dye this and will it change the already grey? Any particular color better than another? I really don't want the grey. Someday I may be an alpaca spinning pro but not today and I really don't want to aspire to being one. Lol. I just want to get this spun. So, all of you wonderful experts out there, what would you do?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Since it has merino in it already why not ply it with that. Spinning on the fold is OK I do it a lot. You can over dye the grey but I'm thinking for your first time pick up some grey wool from the store and see how it turns out. I do not think I would dye on such nice yarn with out testing my skills first. Just me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Couldn't you comb some blue or green with the grey...? The Merino fiber sounds pretty good to offset the Alpaca.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Do you know how to Navajo ply? I would do that or spin up some merino and ply it with that. We have just done our alpaca shearing for the year and I have blended some brown alpaca with red/green/brown merino which I will ply with the red/green/brown merino when it is spun. I love spinning alpaca fibres especially when it is blended with merino.... Quite an adventure really! Hope you can work yours out. There is a good You tube video on Navajo pying by an English woman.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

With the merino content it'll ply well on itself. 

Don't be put off by the grey. It dyes beautifully. Many of my yarns I'll dye grey first before adding other colour. Here is an example of two pure alpacas skeins. Same colours used. The left is a white base the right a grey

Alpaca does tend to produce quite dull colours in comparison to merino which can be bright


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

I usually spin a bobbin of alpaca and ply it with BFL. I have successfully used Kool Ade for dying - have a go!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> With the merino content it'll ply well on itself.
> 
> Don't be put off by the grey. It dyes beautifully. Many of my yarns I'll dye grey first before adding other colour. Here is an example of two pure alpacas skeins. Same colours used. The left is a white base the right a grey
> 
> Alpaca does tend to produce quite dull colours in comparison to merino which can be bright


These colors are just beautiful! How did you dye your grey, just briefly. Very pretty results.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> These colors are just beautiful! How did you dye your grey, just briefly. Very pretty results.


I dye it first in a pale grey. Once done I start on the other colours


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember when I first started spinning alpaca that I was totally frustrated! I understand your pain.  
Anyway, you might want to put a bit more twist in your alpaca spin, try loosening your tension, and lastly you might be trying to spin too thin of a thread. It is well worth the effort because alpaca is soft and makes lovely hats and scarves. Just some thoughts I had that might help. Personally, I would ply the alpaca/merino on itself to keep it soft. Unless the alpaca is black, I would dye it. Good luck with your spinning.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a wonderful blend to give the alpaca some "memory" when knitted. I'd, personally, ply it on itself. You can overdye with any color, but remember you are starting with a grey base color, so your final color will be a bit grey-based. Good luck and enjoy the yarn!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help. I am now plying it on itself. Will post the grand final result.


----------

